# prospective move to Valencia!! Please Help and leave a comment



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi all!

im hopin2 head away on a career break in sept 11'... Im a primary school teacher in Dublin, Ireland & i hope 2teach in espanye (Valencia) 4 this year out!! I have a fair good level of the lang (spanish) & hope this year career break will bring it on way more.... Im hopin to teach out there in a international or other private school etc.. but just wondering what are copies of transcripts, certs etc certified and public notary necessary..... so if anyone else knows any tips or advice on how I should prepare or if they know anyone who has done what I propse to do please share por favor and let us know how its goin/ went!!
im hopin to make the year move to valencia or alicante in sept 2011 & would love some tips on living & making the adjustment to espanye dailly life..

iv been workin in spain teach for the past 5 or 6 summers but would love some info on autumn/spring & winter spain livin!! especially info on this for valencia.... 

gracias


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hola77 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> im hopin2 head away on a career break in sept 11'... Im a primary school teacher in Dublin, Ireland & i hope 2teach in espanye (Valencia) 4 this year out!! I have a fair good level of the lang (spanish) & hope this year career break will bring it on way more.... Im hopin to teach out there in a international or other private school etc.. but just wondering what are copies of transcripts, certs etc certified and public notary necessary..... so if anyone else knows any tips or advice on how I should prepare or if they know anyone who has done what I propse to do please share por favor and let us know how its goin/ went!!
> im hopin to make the year move to valencia or alicante in sept 2011 & would love some tips on living & making the adjustment to espanye dailly life..
> ...


Hi & welcome

the International private schools will all decide for themselves what proof of certs etc. they want - I suspect though that no translations would be necessary

you really would need to contact the schools directly to be sure - they will all have their own requirements as I said

there are plenty to choose from in the Valencia region

I'm sure you know about http://www.nabss.org/en/home.php


one thing though - I know quite a few teachers in International schools & most of them can barely speak a word of Spanish!

heck - some of my students are or have been teachers in International Schools!!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

hola77 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> im hopin2 head away on a career break in sept 11'... Im a primary school teacher in Dublin, Ireland & i hope 2teach in espanye (Valencia) 4 this year out!! I have a fair good level of the lang (spanish) & hope this year career break will bring it on way more.... Im hopin to teach out there in a international or other private school etc.. but just wondering what are copies of transcripts, certs etc certified and public notary necessary..... so if anyone else knows any tips or advice on how I should prepare or if they know anyone who has done what I propse to do please share por favor and let us know how its goin/ went!!
> im hopin to make the year move to valencia or alicante in sept 2011 & would love some tips on living & making the adjustment to espanye dailly life..
> ...


What part of Valencia have you decided on ? It's a pretty big area....

- To get your Teaching qualification validated / recognised in Spain you should contact the following :

Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia
Subdirección General de Títulos, Homologaciones y Convalidaciones
P° del Prado, 28
E-28014 Madrid
Tel: +34/1/420.16.93 and 
Tel: +34-91-701.85.00

- Be sure to ask them what documentation they require copies of (or what needs to be original and if you need to get anything translated or sworn by an approved source at the Spanish consulate before you submit anything. I know that the procedure has undergone a few changes recently so it would be better to speak with them to get this information from the horse's mouth before you start.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> What part of Valencia have you decided on ? It's a pretty big area....
> 
> - To get your Teaching qualification validated / recognised in Spain you should contact the following :
> 
> ...


s/he's talking about International schools

I'm 99.9999999% sure s/he doesn't need to do that


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

ah thanks so much for the replies xabiachica and djfwells...

thats a great help.....

its a he ;p ;p
and Im hoping close to the centro of Valencia but i know as you say there are mmany schools so I will be busy in the coming weeks doing my research!!

If anyone else out there has info on Valencia or Alicante.. if you can spare the time to leave a comment or advice.. I'd be very grateful...

Is there a list of all the state/ international or semi-state schools in Valencia anywhere or could anyone display some information on this.....

Thanks again one and all....

site is excellent... gr8 resource..

Hasta pronto

Hola77

Hopefully I will check out the Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia and see if it is necessary for me!!

Also Ive worked as I previously said in spain for a number of summers and obtained my N.I.E around the time june/july 2005.... Will i Just have 2 contact officials for this original N.I.E or will I have to get a new one or go through the whole process again!! if so/ if not -- who and where do I contact to get hold of the N.IE that was created for me back in the summers of 05 and 06'?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> s/he's talking about International schools
> 
> I'm 99.9999999% sure s/he doesn't need to do that


But she also mentioned other private schools (and concertado schools), so for Spanish private schools, depending on the post she is applying for, she may need her qualifications validated.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> s/he's talking about International schools
> 
> I'm 99.9999999% sure s/he doesn't need to do that


A very good point, it should be the perogative of the schools if they ask for this (Many don't) - maybe check with NABSS for further advice ...?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hola77 said:


> ah thanks so much for the replies xabiachica and djfwells...
> 
> thats a great help.....
> 
> ...


I gave you a link for NABSS - that has a list of International schools


as far as working in a state or concertado school is concerned - getting your degree approved/homolgated is a VERY long process - & will be essential - so IMO would hardly be worth it for just a year


add to that the need to sit _oposiciones_ in order to get a job in one of those schools - & the need for fluent Spanish - and Valenciano around here - there really isn't much point even thinking about state schools!

a private Spanish language school _might not_ need it though


have a read of these threads

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/46608-english-teaching-again.html



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

buen ayuda xabiachica

muchas gracias!!


oh tambien, gracias Caz.I y djfwells 
soy un hombre.... = he

jajajaja...

tengo que trabajar porque hay mucho le hacer por preparer....

excellent help & advice all of you.. anyone with any inside information on valencia currently or recently living there,, much appreciated too

hasta pronto

H77


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hola77 said:


> buen ayuda xabiachica
> 
> muchas gracias!!
> 
> ...


Please post an English translation if you want to post in Spanish - forum rules


Valencia - do you mean the city or the comunidad?


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

ok sorry.. new enough to the forum....

im hoping valencia city...

will this make it more difficult??!


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

Have Looking at the flight opyions open 2me and it seems Valencia is v. poorly serviced from Dublin, so I would have to fly into Alicante and travel up ;(...

or does anyone know of closer more 'international' airports to Valencia or what are the travel options here.....
Are Valencia and Alicante similar cities? so much to be thinking about......

thanks in advance


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Other than the Valencia airport istelf, Alicante will be the closest airport for you. It's about a 2 hour drive between the 2 - quite easy to do, straight up the A7. Unfortunately there is no direct train link (But I AM quite happy to be contradicted on this one )
With Valencia being the much larger, Regional city, I find it much more cosmopolitan than Alicante and there is often much more going on. For some reason, I find Alicante is more popular with tourists than Valencia - probobaly because of it's proximity to the major Costa Blanca resorts.


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

ah suprising! That theres no direct train link between Alicane & Valencia but if its as straightforward a drive as you sy up the A7.. then there should b a variety of Bus services?
Also aside from teaching or english teaching I wonder if theres any such jobs that someone with a fair amount of spanish (30%).... could get?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hola77 said:


> ah suprising! That theres no direct train link between Alicane & Valencia but if its as straightforward a drive as you sy up the A7.. then there should b a variety of Bus services?
> Also aside from teaching or english teaching I wonder if theres any such jobs that someone with a fair amount of spanish (30%).... could get?


there aren't many jobs for people with 100% Spanish, but you _might_ be one of the lucky ones.........................


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

hola77 said:


> ah suprising! That theres no direct train link between Alicane & Valencia but if its as straightforward a drive as you sy up the A7.. then there should b a variety of Bus services?
> Also aside from teaching or english teaching I wonder if theres any such jobs that someone with a fair amount of spanish (30%).... could get?



There will be .... the gap is between Denia & Gandia and plans have been approved for the connection


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> There will be .... the gap is between Denia & Gandia and plans have been approved for the connection


oh great Stravinsky,

When will that link be up and runnin & a direct train 4m alicante to valencia be in operation du u think!!

Im visiting valencia for a short visit over the xmas break, hoping to scope out the area and get to know the city and work out a possible area (apartment or shared house etc) where I rent long term over the two years or etc..

Also if the train link up isnt fully operational in say, summer 2011, is there regular bus links between alicante airprt & valencia city??

gracias

H77


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know what is meant by 'no direct trains' Alicante to Valencia but I went by train Alicante to Barcelona and after going a bit inland the train came back to the coast and stopped at Valencia. 

So it is possible to go between the 2 cities by train.


----------

